# Naples, Pompeii and Vesuvius. Italy.



## yuri (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## MysticMcGoo (May 30, 2010)

Wonderful Neapolis :applause:


----------



## yuri (Jan 24, 2007)

Waves di Giorgio_84, su Flickr


Villa Ruggiero di Giorgio_84, su Flickr


Vesuvius 2013 di Giorgio_84, su Flickr


La Favorita di Giorgio_84, su Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Naples :cheers:


----------



## '99 (Jul 4, 2012)

Milk Castle di '99, su Flickr


Silver Giant di '99, su Flickr


Pause di '99, su Flickr


Winter in Naples di '99, su Flickr


The Clash di '99, su Flickr


Fishing under the Symbol di '99, su Flickr


Spaccaluce di '99, su Flickr


Purple on the Castle di '99, su Flickr


13 di '99, su Flickr


Sacro & Profano di '99, su Flickr


Curvone di '99, su Flickr


----------



## '99 (Jul 4, 2012)

Senza di voi io sarei nulla... di '99, su Flickr
(Mount Vesuvius from Via Nazario Sauro)


Riva Fiorita di '99, su Flickr
(Riva Fiorita in Posillipo from Via Petrarca)


Gold di '99, su Flickr
(Sant'Antonio Church from Via Caracciolo)


Sea Climbing di '99, su Flickr


Ed è subito sera di '99, su Flickr
(Mount Vesuvius from Borgo Marinari, near the Egg Castle)


Vanilla Sky di '99, su Flickr
(the new pedestrian promenade)


Stars di '99, su Flickr


Consolatorio di '99, su Flickr
(the white building is the american consulate)


Discesa a mare di '99, su Flickr
(Posillipo Hill from Mergellina little port)


Sole notturno di '99, su Flickr


Riflessioni sull'incommensurabile fascino dello spettacolo dell'universo di '99, su Flickr
(this little bridge joins the Egg Castle to the coast)


Drama di '99, su Flickr


Incroci Pericolosi di '99, su Flickr
(Egg Castle and the isle of Capri from Echia Hill)


Little Blue Dot di '99, su Flickr


Terrazzamenti di '99, su Flickr
(Vomero Hill from Mergellina)


Quattro Con di '99, su Flickr


Sport in the Mist di '99, su Flickr
(Posillipo Hill from Largo Sermoneta, near the beach in the center)


Sailing di '99, su Flickr
(Capri from Via Caracciolo)


Negative Look Like di '99, su Flickr
(The Egg Castle, in italian "Castel dell'Ovo")


The Snack di '99, su Flickr


De brevitate vitae di '99, su Flickr
(City Beach)


Silence di '99, su Flickr
(Panoramic View of Vomero Hill and Promenade from Mergellina Port)


Filare di '99, su Flickr
(Promenade)


True Blood di '99, su Flickr
(Mount Vesuvius, the volcano that destroyed Pompei and Erculaneum)


Silver Giant di '99, su Flickr


----------



## yuri (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheers:


----------



## MiZaR *. (Jul 6, 2011)

I missed this thread 
My contribute with a selection of my Naples gallery:

*Landscapes*


Golfo al tramonto di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


La penisola sorrentina di sera di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


Panoramica dal Corso V.E. di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


Spirito Santo di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


Centro Direzionale di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


Santa Chiara da San Martino di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


La Galleria di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


Panorama da CVE di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


Duomo e Torre del Palasciano di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


Napoli da Corso Europa di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


Il Campanile del Carmine di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


Heaven's Gate di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


A' cartulina 'e Napule di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


Monte di Dio - Napoli di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


----------



## MiZaR *. (Jul 6, 2011)

*Posillipo and 'Campi Flegrei'* (it means _Burning Lands_)


Trentaremi di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


Tramonto flegreo di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


Incanto di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


La Gaiola di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


Capri da Posillipo di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


Paradise City di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


Cala Trentaremi di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


Νησιδα di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


Mo nu cielo celeste,mo n'aria cupa e nera di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr

(from the same point )

Via Stazio - Panorama di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


----------



## MiZaR *. (Jul 6, 2011)

*Lungomare - Promenade*


Scogli di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


Bastione di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


Pausylipon di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


Vesuvio di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


Borgo Marinari di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


Lungomare di notte di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


Bell'atmosfera sul lungomare di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


Forte e Spuma di Mare di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


Fontana dell'Immacolatella di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


Porticciolo napoletano di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr



Il Re Pescatore di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


Ovo di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


Christmas Lights Promenade di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


Mille Luci di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


Sunset in Via Partenope di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


Pescivendolo di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


Rotonda Diaz di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


Pit Stop di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


Better than TV di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


----------



## MiZaR *. (Jul 6, 2011)

*Centro storico di Napoli*


Saltinbanchi di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


San Domenico, particolare (2) di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


Campanile del Gesù di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


Benvenuti a Napoli di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


Il Convitto Vanvitelliano di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


Napoli - Bansky di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


Cupola del tesoro di San Gennaro di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


Il Dio Nilo di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


Napoli, Duomo di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


Santa Chiara di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


Piazza San Gaetano di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


Santa Chiara di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


Cupola del Tesoro di San Gennaro di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


San Gennà pienz'c' tu! di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


Piccione curioso di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


Imponenza a Spaccanapoli di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


Via San Gregorio di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


Good luck... di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


San Domenico Maggiore di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


Librai a Port'Alba di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


Napule di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


Dante di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


----------



## MiZaR *. (Jul 6, 2011)

*Metro - Underground*


L'occhio di Napoli di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


Toledo di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


Toledo, Napoli di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


Toledo, Napoli di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


Oblò che dà sulla luce di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


Black Hole di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


Toledo, Napoli di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


Allucinogeno di Salvatore Adelfi, su Flickr


----------



## yuri (Jan 24, 2007)

:banana:


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

awesome thread..........great shots.........


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Napoli has something special.


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Excellent photos.:cheers:


----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

It seems very authentic...lovely pictures.


----------



## '99 (Jul 4, 2012)

*Marechiaro*


Pause di '99, su Flickr


This gate ain't gonna stop me... di '99, su Flickr

*Castel dell'Ovo (Egg Castle)*


Twin Red Peaks di '99, su Flickr

*Historic Center (UNESCO World Heritage Site)*


Sacro & Profano di '99, su Flickr

*Quartieri Spagnoli (Spanish Quarters)*


Benjamin di '99, su Flickr

*Porta Capuana*


Porta Capuana di '99, su Flickr

*Chiaia Zone from Vomero Hill*


Segreto svelato di '99, su Flickr

*Posillipo Hill from Echia Hill*

Poetry di '99, su Flickr

2048
http://www.flickr.com/photos/gianpy1799/8300304661/sizes/k/in/set-72157631956438794/

*Sant'Elmo Castle*

Inesorabilmente di '99, su Flickr

*Miseno Beach*


Black Spots di '99, su Flickr

*Lake Avernus*


Stay Fresh di '99, su Flickr

*The islands of Procida and Ischia*


Two of Three di '99, su Flickr
2048
http://www.flickr.com/photos/gianpy1799/8420150855/sizes/k/in/photostream/

*Amalfi Coast from Upper Positano*

In Fila di '99, su Flickr


----------



## smerlo (Oct 10, 2009)

:cheers:
Grandi ragazzi... dopo le vostre foto, da straniero, avrei bello che prenotato il biglietto aereo per venirmi a mangiare 'na pizza!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing series of images....thanks '99. :cheers:


----------

